# R34 gtr parts wanted



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Looking for an oem rear spoiler. No reps. If anyone has for sale on this would be great. Front seats too must include pictures and no timewasters. Already had two.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

These are pretty impossible to come by, I searched years and just managed to get a set of Genuine OEM R34 GTR Standard rear spoiler legs (also got carbon fibre spoiler blade-knight Racer), was hoping somebody would sell the OEM long spoiler wing piece but no luck at all!! Ended up with Replica in the end, the rear mirror was just seeing a spoiler lol so changed to taller carbon fibre legs see pic below (so I have got standard replica legs also for sale).

1) £500 OEM R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs
2) £150 R34 GTR Standard Rear Spoiler Legs (replica)
3) £200 R34 GTR Carbon Fibre Rear Spoiler Blade Knight Racer (£269+delivery NEW)

If sombody wants 1+3 then could do £650

UK Delivery will be around £15 for legs probably double for the blade piece.

International will be around £60-80 depending on location.

Collection option also which is best one for me.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can buy the spoiler no problem inc legs 

more appearing as the prices rise 

easy to get but your talking £4-5 k landed 

front seats. Going to need to dig very very deep


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

michealkirwan said:


> Looking for an oem rear spoiler. No reps. If anyone has for sale on this would be great. Front seats too


Id have a word with the breakers in Japan, like Trust Kikaku contact them and ask. I doubt you will find either of those items already here in the UK and available.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TK have spoilers but your looking at 3k plus shipping and taxes for a genuine one, so around 4.5k landed.

they have seats but they start at around £14k for a pair pre shipping and taxes

good luck in your search


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

alternatives

front seats, 1m yen (grey type)









日産純正 BNR34 スカイライン GT-R GTR ノーマル... - ヤフオク!


友人が購入した車両に装着されている物ですが、フルバケと交換する予定ですので、出品いたします。中古品ですので、ノークレーム・ノーリターンで、神経質な方、連絡・入金に時間のかかる方、商品到着の連絡をいただけない方、日本語の理解が出来ない方の入札はお断りいたします。 評価の内容によっては、当方の判断により削除する場合があります。 それと、当方の都合で、出品を取り消す場合がありますが、ご了承下さい。 値段交渉のかたは、yahoo.co.jpより連絡可能なアドレスとご希望金額を質問くださ



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp






full seat set 3m









本日限定値下げ交渉付き即決早い者勝ちBNR34につ... - ヤフオク!


美品レア物です。現在使用中色褪せしわあるので。ノークレーム、ノーリターンでお願いします。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





£3 k spoiler









BNR34 純正リアスポイラー - ヤフオク!


BNR34の純正リアスポイラーになります。特に目立った傷などはないので、比較的キレイだと思います。直接取引きも可能です。



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





another









日産純正 BNR34 スカイライン GT-R GTR リア ウ... - ヤフオク!


管理番号 21-01-1886-KOY 自社評価 　A (未使用・展示品) 　B (美品) →C (良品) 　D (要補修) 　E (ジャンク品) 商品状態 全然使用できるかと思います全体的に目立つキズは少なくきれいな方だと思います問題なく使用出来ます。 適合関係 車名 スカイラインGT-R 車両型式 BNR34 他車流用 流用に関してはポンつけ出来るとは限りません。加工や部品交換が必要になる場合がございます。 商品詳細 メーカー 日産純正 カラー カラー№不明ですが見た感じシルバー系です 備考 画像に写



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp







They days of these being £1k on this forum are very much long gone on the spoiler front, 

Its the way of the world of any scene for classics, parts rarity vs budget


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

Appreciate it seen all these.seeing has anyone the pieces in the uk europe etc. Ill keep digging


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you will find similar pricing in UK/EU im afraid


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

if people will not stop buying parts for crazy amount of money, then the prices will never go down!


----------

